# Flood lights



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I want to put some floodlights on a pole out by my barn anyone have any suggestions. I tried googling it but there are 10,000 choices.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

What we currently have all came from Lowes and each time have bought some models had totally changed. But the led flood lights give much more light than the incandescent ones or the halogen do. Right off no idea the lumens of the ones we have but be sure to use that to compare the amount of light they produce. Found it hard if not impossible to find any without motion sensor on them. Maybe just at Lowes. Ones I last bought had two settings, one for motion activation and lower one for so you could have low light come on with darkness and power to full if motion sensor picked up movement. One thing have found with the motions sensors on all of them they are very sensitive and even wind blowing can turn them on. Which makes sense as the infrared senors really detect heat movement is my understanding.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Like 10k choices:

When you're talking flood light on a pole, you're not talking yard light? Or are you? Are we talking dusk sensing, motion, or just to a switch?

Dad put up a cheap LED dusk sensing yard light without a skirt because the one he wanted wasn't in stock at sLowes. For some reason he can't wait for a 2 day shipping of the exact thing he wants so he settles and installs what he doesn't really want. Anyway it turns out he likes how bright it is. The only problem when you are around it, it makes everything outside the circle dark so adjusting your eyes takes a bit.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I just want something I can turn on with a switch no fancy motion lights.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't mind the halogen ones with the skirt but if I have an overhang I prefer the ones without a skirt. The LEDs are decent just get one with high lumens.

I wouldn't be afraid to try these

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Sigma-Electric-7-35-in-2-Head-LED-Bronze-Switch-Controlled-Flood-Light/1000493191


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I've got some I ordered off amazon. Different models of it you can order with a plug or without. Very bright and affordable.

https://www.amazon.com/Halogen-Equivalent-Waterproof-Outdoor-Floodlight/dp/B01KFVFQEI/ref=sr_1_18?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1543795538&sr=1-18&keywords=led+flood+light


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I just want something I can turn on with a switch no fancy motion lights.


Last ones I bought was maybe 6 months back and Lowes did not have any without motions sensor at that time that were of any size. Made me wonder.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I hate motion sensors so to get outside lights I just make mine from electrical parts found at Lowes or Home Depot.

I buy the gray outside box , then buy the thread in light sockets with wires already in them, then buy the lights you want (I like 150 Watt equivalent LED flood Lights).

I just run the wire, then install the box. I then thread in the two light sockets and put the thread in covers over the cover holes I am not using, then make the electrical connections. Then I screw the cover with attached sockets onto the box, then thread in the bulbs. I then adjust the light to where I need it.

Total time is about ten minutes.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Amazon reviews are handy when deciding, Amazon Choice is also a pretty safe bet.

I've installed two of these on the silo to replace the 40 year old sodium lights.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HXBBJGC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then two of these on the grain bins for around the dump pit and corn dryer.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J92SBUK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Both are rated for up to 277 volts, straight 120 ones are probably a little cheaper.


----------

